# Made in China Purdy's ???????



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone else seen the "Purdy International" Brushes at Home Depot, they are made in China!!! The Jackets are orange/red not yellow like traditional Purdy's, They still claim to use Dupont filaments


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh god, I haven't seen this. I don't visit hd often, I'm a Lowes guy when I have to be. I never liked hd even when I was a kid! I haven't heard of this style of Purdy either.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> Oh god, I haven't seen this. I don't visit hd often, I'm a Lowes guy when I have to be. I never liked hd even when I was a kid! I haven't heard of this style of Purdy either.


 
My Purdy Rep claims there is supposed to be litigation by Purdy suing the company making these, I don't believe it. I think it's Purdy all the way, they think by calling it "Purdy International" It won't piss off red, white and blue americans, their wrong!! Why would Dupont be involved if it had nothing to do with Purdy?


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Honestly though . . . what isn't made in China these days!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

qdslse said:


> Honestly though . . . what isn't made in China these days!


AND....... Why the hell are the "pros" shopping at HD for brushes


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> AND....... Why the hell are the "pros" shopping at HD for brushes


Man...you have a real phobia about Home Depot. Why?


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> AND....... Why the hell are the "pros" shopping at HD for brushes


 
I normally work weekends, when i need something my paint store is closed? that leaves Ace hardware, Lowes, Home Depot where i live, I usually plan jobs well enough that im ok through the weekend but not always. B.M. sells their paint to Ace, S.W. sells their Purdy, H & C, Minwax and God knows what else to Lowes and H.D. They don't care why should I?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

HD is a DIY center they carry ICI paints you think your buying Bher paint but its ICI paint. Only the ho belive in this stuff. I think HD is great as a last resort but it seems like a lot of peps here is saying "I got a whatever at HD" I would never bid a job counting on useing HD (ICI) paints.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

HD is a DIY center they carry ICI paints you think your buying Bher paint but its ICI paint. Only the ho belive in this stuff. I think HD is great as a last resort but it seems like a lot of peps here is saying "I got a whatever at HD" I would never bid a job counting on useing HD (ICI) paints.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

"AND....... Why the hell are the "pros" shopping at HD for brushes"

I was in wallyworld the other day, took a look at their painting stuff, just for laughs, I had to see the new best paint in town, the "kilz" brand stuff, which I didn't even know was paint. I also found the big rubber brush with the plastic case someone mentioned on here. I thought it was a hard plastic case, but it's a plastic shuck. Then I see a guy at work today, using one of the walmart brand brushes, and realized I had used that brush while staining a small deck last week, I was so ashamed, I just didn't want to use my pro extra brush with the deckscapes, I knew it would get messy, and the pro extra is all i carry to work now since i stopped carrying my entire toolbox


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> HD is a DIY center they carry ICI paints you think your buying Bher paint but its ICI paint. Only the ho belive in this stuff. I think HD is great as a last resort but it seems like a lot of peps here is saying "I got a whatever at HD" I would never bid a job counting on useing HD (ICI) paints.



ICI which now is owned by Azko-Nobel own Glidden .... Behr is owned by Masco and in no way is it ICI -Azko.... 

I will run to a home center in a pinch for primer, tape and yes the occasional brush. I use a small mom and pop store by my house most of my work is 30-40 miles away in the "city" so during the day there is a rare moment where I have to make the trip to the HD, Lowes...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, I will be buying paint from Ace Hardware soon!! It's the only place in the state that is now carrying Mythic Paint! I have a small interior to do later this month and will be in there buying paint. I think I will park down the street though


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

My local store is my lumber yard, paint store and hardware... mom and pop.. and yes they are an Ace affiliate. but they carry stuff that is not in the "ace warehouse" they have the options to drop ship brands that are not most Ace's do not carry. Ia m sure that what your Ace is doing with Mythic.

I get, Cabot, PPG, Sikkens, P&L, Zinsser, Zar, and most other name brands, and having a good relationship with owners my discount is just as good with using any other store. and if I pay a buck or two more for something I am helping out a small biz... just as I am


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> My local store is my lumber yard, paint store and hardware... mom and pop.. and yes they are an Ace affiliate. but they carry stuff that is not in the "ace warehouse" they have the options to drop ship brands that are not most Ace's do not carry. Ia m sure that what your Ace is doing with Mythic.
> 
> I get, Cabot, PPG, Sikkens, P&L, Zinsser, Zar, and most other name brands, and having a good relationship with owners my discount is just as good with using any other store. and if I pay a buck or two more for something I am helping out a small biz... just as I am


No, they actually stock the paint and tint as needed. The store owner has two stores (the closest is still 30mi from me) and saw it at a convention. I talked to their "paint mgr" and asked why they decided on Mythic, instead of AFM, etc., and she said when they looked into it they saw that "this was the paint of the future" since it was "the only paint that is non-toxic even after tinting".


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> HD is a DIY center they carry ICI paints you think your buying Bher paint but its ICI paint. Only the ho belive in this stuff. I think HD is great as a last resort but it seems like a lot of peps here is saying "I got a whatever at HD" I would never bid a job counting on useing HD (ICI) paints.


Just some facts, Glidden was owned by ICI until recently when ICI sold it to Azco Nobel (the company that makes Siekens stain among many other things in Europe) Behr paint is owned by Masco, the same company that owns Kilz Primers, Masco owns a ton of companies including Kraftmaid cabinets. The new Kilz paint that is sold at Walmart (Got #1 rating in consumer reports) is basically a relabel of Behr paint (#2 rating).

So youre such a genious, u never have ran out of something on a job and needed something in a pinch on a Sunday or Saturday?????


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> HD is a DIY center they carry ICI paints you think your buying Bher paint but its ICI paint. Only the ho belive in this stuff. I think HD is great as a last resort but it seems like a lot of peps here is saying "I got a whatever at HD" I would never bid a job counting on useing HD (ICI) paints.


Hey Ewing,

I've had homeowners insist on paint from a particular homecenter before (because they know more about paint then we do because they went to college and anybody can paint!!!!) I actually had a customers friend tell me this once when I was trying to tell them Behr paint is not all that great. I don't argue anymore, I will refuse to use entry level low quality new construction grade paint though.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

are your paint stores seriously not open on Sat and Sun? Thats when I do most my business with SW


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> are your paint stores seriously not open on Sat and Sun? Thats when I do most my business with SW


I don't care for S.W. they have stores open to 12 and some open all day on Saturday, There is a S.W. open on Sunday about 45 minutes from my house, but again i'm not a S.W. fan, for many reasons. Going to H.D. is no different than going to S.W. They both crap all over the little guy and you leave both stores feeling like your just another number. My local paint store where I buy 95% of my paint (Color Wheel) closes at 12 on saturday and is closed on Sunday.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bummer for the rest of ya huh? All the people at my SW seem to like me and go the extra 15 or 20 feet to make sure I leave happy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

patriotpainter said:


> I don't care for S.W. they have stores open to 12 and some open all day on Saturday, There is a S.W. open on Sunday about 45 minutes from my house, but again i'm not a S.W. fan, for many reasons. Going to H.D. is no different than going to S.W. They both crap all over the little guy and you leave both stores feeling like your just another number. My local paint store where I buy 95% of my paint (Color Wheel) closes at 12 on saturday and is closed on Sunday.


Trust me my friend you don't have to be a little guy to get craped on by SW.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

patriotpainter said:


> Just some facts, Glidden was owned by ICI until recently when ICI sold it to Azco Nobel (the company that makes Siekens stain among many other things in Europe) Behr paint is owned by Masco, the same company that owns Kilz Primers, Masco owns a ton of companies including Kraftmaid cabinets. The new Kilz paint that is sold at Walmart (Got #1 rating in consumer reports) is basically a relabel of Behr paint (#2 rating).


With all these buy out doesn't just become a blur to ya


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> bummer for the rest of ya huh? All the people at my SW seem to like me and go the extra 15 or 20 feet to make sure I leave happy.



Not to sound rude but they probably like you cause your young and naive...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

patriotpainter said:


> Just some facts, Glidden was owned by ICI until recently when ICI sold it to Azco Nobel (the company that makes Siekens stain among many other things in Europe) Behr paint is owned by Masco, the same company that owns Kilz Primers, Masco owns a ton of companies including Kraftmaid cabinets. The new Kilz paint that is sold at Walmart (Got #1 rating in consumer reports) is basically a relabel of Behr paint (#2 rating).
> 
> So youre such a genious, u never have ran out of something on a job and needed something in a pinch on a Sunday or Saturday?????


ICI didn't sell Glidden to Azko, Azko bought out and merge entirely with ICI 

quote from UK National news "Chemical company ICI has agreed to an £8 billion takeover by former Dutch rival Akzo Nobel."


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Service you get at any paint store is NOT on the paint comapny but on the employees. Any paint company knows that painters big or small are the lifeblood of their business. If you receive bad service it is the employee that doesn't conform to guidelines that are important to you. You can take two identical paint stores from the same company, one will give you outstanding service and another not so much. 
A study was done and the number one reason companies lose customers (68%) is because of the indifference of an employee. Indifference can be getting the wrong info from a new employee, bad attitude of an employee, wrong place wrong time scene, personal traits etc.... I wouldn't put down a company because you received bad service from a store or stores, but would hold the employees of those stores the accountable ones.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Most companies do not hold there employees accountable...


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Most companies do not hold there employees accountable...


Amen!


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Trust me my friend you don't have to be a little guy to get craped on by SW.


you know it!!, another thing, I used to manage a Duron store for 5 years of my life. S.W. bought Duron, closed all the stores on Orlando, many friends lost their jobs, S.W. can blow it out their .


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> ICI didn't sell Glidden to Azko, Azko bought out and merge entirely with ICI
> 
> quote from UK National news "Chemical company ICI has agreed to an £8 billion takeover by former Dutch rival Akzo Nobel."


you are 100% correct my friend, I didn't communicate correctly, also I just heard Akzo sold Para Paints to someone else and they also sold another Canadian company to someone else. For some reason i have always been interested in who owns who.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> Service you get at any paint store is NOT on the paint comapny but on the employees. Any paint company knows that painters big or small are the lifeblood of their business. If you receive bad service it is the employee that doesn't conform to guidelines that are important to you. You can take two identical paint stores from the same company, one will give you outstanding service and another not so much.
> A study was done and the number one reason companies lose customers (68%) is because of the indifference of an employee. Indifference can be getting the wrong info from a new employee, bad attitude of an employee, wrong place wrong time scene, personal traits etc.... I wouldn't put down a company because you received bad service from a store or stores, but would hold the employees of those stores the accountable ones.


You are right but I still hate S.W.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

patriotpainter said:


> You are right but I still hate S.W.


I'm with you brother


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Not to sound rude but they probably like you cause your young and naive...


That may be MAK.
My SW is a DIY oriented store (the smallest storage room ever, I once bought all the extension ladder they had in stock (3)) so they seem to take care of the contractors that go there. I think CharlieWIS will agree with me that Kathy runs a good shop. 
Either way, is it a bad thing if they are taking care of me? Yah I use a lot of their products, but I am convinced that pretty much everyones ultra premium paints (Aura, Duration, Timeless) are, although they do each have their own subtle strengths and weaknesses, pretty much the same quality of paint. Same with their premium lines and their economy lines.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

paintpimp said:


> Service you get at any paint store is NOT on the paint comapny but on the employees. Any paint company knows that painters big or small are the lifeblood of their business. If you receive bad service it is the employee that doesn't conform to guidelines that are important to you. You can take two identical paint stores from the same company, one will give you outstanding service and another not so much.
> A study was done and the number one reason companies lose customers (68%) is because of the indifference of an employee. Indifference can be getting the wrong info from a new employee, bad attitude of an employee, wrong place wrong time scene, personal traits etc.... I wouldn't put down a company because you received bad service from a store or stores, but would hold the employees of those stores the accountable ones.


 
I wasn't referring to just SW. All paint companies and most large businesses follow this mode. Wouldn't it be great if you got great service from everywhere you went (restaraunts, dentists, lube shop, hardware store, paint store, etc...)? Then pick from a place because you like their products or location best. Pipe dream I know? Inspirational speakers wouldn't make any money then.


----------



## mikepaintbrush (Jul 30, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> I wasn't referring to just SW. All paint companies and most large businesses follow this mode. Wouldn't it be great if you got great service from everywhere you went (restaraunts, dentists, lube shop, hardware store, paint store, etc...)? Then pick from a place because you like their products or location best. Pipe dream I know? Inspirational speakers wouldn't make any money then.


I've always preferred the smaller paint stores, Mom and Pops, I always got better service from them, they seem to like the little guys. 

It seems the larger a company gets the worse the service gets.

IS S.W. SO GREEDY THAT THEY WOULD ACTUALLY HAVE THEIR PURDY BRUSHES MADE IN CHINA!! What a slap in the face to the AMERICAN painters that made that brand!!! NEXT S.W. WILL MAKE PAINT THERE AND SHIP IT BACK TO US, FILLED WITH THE BEST INGREDIENTS IM SURE!!


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

mikepaintbrushheaven said:


> I've always preferred the smaller paint stores, Mom and Pops, I always got better service from them, they seem to like the little guys.
> 
> It seems the larger a company gets the worse the service gets.
> 
> IS S.W. SO GREEDY THAT THEY WOULD ACTUALLY HAVE THEIR PURDY BRUSHES MADE IN CHINA!! What a slap in the face to the AMERICAN painters that made that brand!!! NEXT S.W. WILL MAKE PAINT THERE AND SHIP IT BACK TO US, FILLED WITH THE BEST INGREDIENTS IM SURE!!


Gee, and i thought i hated S.W. Mike needs Prozac.


----------



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

Had an intresting conversation with one of our apprentices that just came back from is 2nd term of trade school. He mentioned one of his teachers had warmed them about purdys at Home depot and other big box stores. He told them they are 2nd rate not as many bristles, and of poor quality compared to one you would buy at a paint store.


----------

